# Oconee Duck Hunting



## KILLDUX

I am considering hunting the lake this year. Is there anything special that I need to know? Also how much hunting competition is there. I am thinking about hunting north of the dam on the WMA side.


----------



## Nitro

No Ducks. Seriously. Oconee was a good place twenty years ago. The extreme North end of the lake up the Apalachee River was real good.

No more. Maybe some sky carp if you want em.

Travel OOS........Good Luck!


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> Also how much hunting competition is there.Well, if you want a graduate course in "skybusting", Lake Oconee is the place.  I quit hunting geese there because we had so much trouble with "hunters" running up in boats, trying to shoot our decoys I am thinking about hunting north of the dam on the WMA side.Now there's a novel idea.  Bring some cards, you can get a game going with the folks that set up right beside you



BTW, those big birds that fly in flocks sort of look like a goose are really cormorants.  Bad medicine to shoot one.


----------



## t bird

Last year opening day there were 11 boats at long shoals ramp(we had a bass tournament) and they shot some. but mainly sky busting. They had that end of the lake  wrapped up!!! good luck though!!


----------



## KILLDUX

I am accustom to hunting the rivers in Southeast GA where I have had great success over the years. I moved to Middle GA (Perry) a year and a half ago and have been trying to find a place. I hunted the Ocmulgee last year with mediocre results. I have read about Oconee and talked to a couple people that said it was good. This is why I ask the question. Do you guys have any suggestions for any other places near Middle Georgia? I prefer to north of the Gator line.


----------



## Gaducks0317

No ducks to speak of...


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Ive hunted Lake Oconee many times, with very little sucess. It used to be good, not now. Now if you like shootin woodies, you can find some good swamps all over redlands.


----------



## doublebarrel

First few years back in 80s when the standing tree patches were there we got some magnum mallard decoys and had some great hunts.On late evening my late hunting partner and i just sat in tree patch at Parks mill and i bet we saw 500 ducks,a lot of them mallards come to roost. We never fired a shot! There are very very few there now! BB


----------



## Cigarman

If you are willing to drive over to the Savannah River there is some good hunting on the river.


----------



## KILLDUX

How is he hunting on the northend of the lake? What are the rules for hunting on the National Forrest? Also what about Dyar pasture? Can anyone hunt it?


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

be sure to wear your orange vest to keep from getting shot.  If there were as many sucks as hunters you would thank you were in Arkansas, ecspecially at dyars pasture.


----------



## Gaducks0317

better go and camp out night before opening morning at the pasture.  and expect to see the man there all the time.  And the advice about the orange vest... he wasn't kidding.  A guy got shot going up river for getting to close to a fish camp.  But... I'll be there and you're welcome to hunt with us if you want.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> What are the rules for hunting on the National Forrest? The National Forest proper follows state regs, and is open to the public.  However, Lake Oconee itself is owned by Georgia Power, and there are some special regs about how far from a structure you can hunt.Also what about Dyar pasture? What about it?  As far as hunting, it is part of Redlands WMA.Can anyone hunt it?Pretty much.  As long as you have the appropriate licenses.  As noted, you can just about bet  you will be checked.



Georgia Power has a setback all along Lake Oconee, and in theory you can set up on the shore line, as long as you respect the distance from structures.  Some of the property owners take an expansive view of their property rights, so it's not unusual to have to deal with them.  Also, you have to be aware that bass fishing takes priority over all other recreational activities.


----------



## MudDucker

When they first flooded that lake, it was a place where duck hunting dreams were made.  I killed a BUNCH of ducks there.  As the flooded timber died, so did the hunting.  Good luck!


----------



## mauser64

KILLDUX said:


> How is he hunting on the northend of the lake? What are the rules for hunting on the National Forrest? Also what about Dyar pasture? Can anyone hunt it?



You have to pick your days when you go, weekdays are the least crowded with fewer skybusters. After that you just have to luck up and get a day when the ducks are coming through. 

I live a few minutes away from there and get to hunt some private ponds just north of the MARSH pond, the hunting can be good (for Georgia) at times but like I said, you have to get lucky and be there when the birds are. The Apalachee side seems to have mostly woodies the last few years. Put in at Swords and go all the way up until the lake narrows to the river the first time and you can find some spots up there. Be careful and find the channel or you'll bust your prop on trees going up. 

Decoys help a lot especially when you have some movement on the water but unless you are a good caller lay off of the call. Those ducks hear an awful lot of squalking and get real wary about responding to calls.


----------



## KILLDUX

Thank you for all of the info. I may just drive back to my old haunts. Seems like it would be no fun on Oconee. I have hunted Lanier, Clarks Hill, Hartwell, and Russell and never run into these problems. Why is Oconee so bad?


----------



## mauser64

KILLDUX said:


> Thank you for all of the info. I may just drive back to my old haunts. Seems like it would be no fun on Oconee. I have hunted Lanier, Clarks Hill, Hartwell, and Russell and never run into these problems. Why is Oconee so bad?



Try it for yourself before you write it off. Georgia duck hunting sucks in general compared to the Miss. flyway areas. Make the best of what you have to work with, just keep your expectations realistic.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> Why is Oconee so bad?



It's a relative small lake, with good access, and so gets a lot of pressure.  There's not much natural vegetation in the lake itself to hold the ducks,  and because of it is a pump back, and it is relatively shallow.  

Also for reasons unknown to me, bad manners among our "fellow" hunters seem to be much more common.

A sleeper can be Lake Sinclair, especially up the rivers on it.  When the shooting gets heavy on the WMA on Oconee, a lot of ducks naturally head downriver.


----------



## Nitro

Many of the above reasons. My comments-

1. No refuge from pressure on the lake. Too many "Duck Commander" wannabes. We as hunters should not hunt past noon- either by law or voluntary restraint.

2. Lack of food resources for Ducks on or near the lake.

3. Change in the flyway and lack of cold weather which has eliminated many of the few ducks that came to GA in the first place.

4. Private property that has food, shelter and limited hunting pressure.

FWIW, the BEST hunting on Oconee was always on the North end of the lake up the rivers- in the swamps with food and cover.


----------



## KILLDUX

Does the pressure from hunters slow down as the season wears on and and the weather gets bad.


----------



## nevamiss270

Saw a few mallards at dyars pasture on saturday - and some geese too that would not respond to anything


----------



## KILLDUX

Scouted the soth end this weekend. Found a few good looking spots over on the WMA. Did not see a single bird though. Going back this weekend to check out the north end of the lake.


----------



## emusmacker

Hey KILLDUX, 

I saw where you hunted Clarkes Hill and Russell, how was the hunting? I live close to both lakes and know of a few hotspots that hold ducks. It's a good little drive but call me up and we'll hit some places. Another good option is to hunt the Broad river and Little river. I do a lot of scouting and know of a few good W.M.A.'s also email me and let me know if you wanna go. I'm off on Fridays and that seems to be a good time round here. emartin316hunt@yahoo.com


----------



## quackertackr

Don't bother with the north end. I went this morning and saw a total of 5 ducks. None were teal. Saw 2 groups of geese but they were on the way to feed and just ignored us. I will try a different body of water in the morning.


----------



## R-N-T Drake

*Don't Bother Hunting "slo-Conee"*

I used to hunt out of Dyers Pasture and used to kill mallards and gadwall very often. people started finding out how good it was and now you have to bring you own tree to hide behind. It is in NO way worth getting out of a warm bed or missing deer hunting for. To sum it up: Dont go it SUCKS!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Twenty five ought six said:


> It's a relative small lake, with good access, and so gets a lot of pressure.  There's not much natural vegetation in the lake itself to hold the ducks,  and because of it is a pump back, and it is relatively shallow.
> 
> Also for reasons unknown to me, bad manners among our "fellow" hunters seem to be much more common.
> 
> A sleeper can be Lake Sinclair, especially up the rivers on it.  When the shooting gets heavy on the WMA on Oconee, a lot of ducks naturally head downriver.




I'm more familiar with the upper end of Sinclair, which is sparse hunting at best.

I never ventured downstream because I thought it was too populated with houses.

Is this not the case?


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Sorry, I didn't make myself clear.

"Downriver" from Oconee would be the upper end of Sinclair.

I concur that by and large Sinclair proper it too developed.

There can be some good open water shooting on divers late in the season.


----------



## zacktanner252

There is one spot on Sinclair that is away from houses, but you better camp out two days prior.


----------

